# Home made wax cell cups



## millerwb (Oct 31, 2011)

Those look like they would work.


----------



## djastram (May 1, 2011)

I made some wax cups once, and the bees wrecked them all, while in the "polishing" phase. I switched to JZBZ cups after that.

http://youtu.be/TndhwzduIao

Dave.


----------



## westernbeekeeper (May 2, 2012)

Dc, how do you get them off the dipsticks? I had tried dipping my own once, but didn't work because I couldn't get the cups off the sticks. By the way, they look fantastic!


----------



## djastram (May 1, 2011)

@westernbeekeeper: 

Soak the rods in warm water for a couple of hours, and they come right off.


----------



## westernbeekeeper (May 2, 2012)

Thanks, David. I'll try that.


----------



## DC Bees (Sep 24, 2009)

I soak the rods for a few minutes and then dip them two times to make them a little stronger after that they should pull right off. Fatbeeman recommends to only dip a 1/4 inch so you can get the larva down in.


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w5LzXXVkA10&list=UUfKZOxjUIFR0w-liRegow5A&index=42


----------



## Rick 1456 (Jun 22, 2010)

I use the end of a sharpie marker. Put it in ice cold water. Dip it, cool dip it cool till till you get it the thickness wanted. Comes right off. Wax it to the boards like DC. Then I take a small butane torch and "polish" them up. Re melt the wax attachment too. Bees loved them
Rick


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

"Cells larger than five-sixteenths of an inch are not accepted so readily as those of this size or smaller."--Jay Smith, Queen Rearing Simplified

http://www.bushfarms.com/beesqueenrearingsimplified.htm#DippingCells


----------

